# DTG Foil Question



## offcenter (Oct 4, 2012)

So I've seen some videos of foil application over DTG print and thinking I might buy some to play around with. I've seen videos where they print a solid color and apply the foil and also where color is printed to go behind the foil and add some subtle color tones.

My question is, how would you create a design like the attached image where part of the design is foil and another part is a full color print, but they touch each other? If there was a gap between the foil part and the color part obviously it would be very easy to just cover the lower part with foil and cure the top. But this combo where they touch has me puzzled!


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

The image could very well be photoshopped. If you look at the close up you don't see the frog print above it. I would think to make it work on part of an image you would have to cut the foil exactly how you want to place it on the print if it's only part of it. If it's the whole print then obviously all you would have to do is apply to the whole print.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

offcenter said:


> So I've seen some videos of foil application over DTG print and thinking I might buy some to play around with. I've seen videos where they print a solid color and apply the foil and also where color is printed to go behind the foil and add some subtle color tones.
> 
> My question is, how would you create a design like the attached image where part of the design is foil and another part is a full color print, but they touch each other? If there was a gap between the foil part and the color part obviously it would be very easy to just cover the lower part with foil and cure the top. But this combo where they touch has me puzzled!


To this day I've never been 100% satisfied with any DTG foil. I've tried thousands of ways to make them work


----------



## FIREBIRDken (Dec 3, 2013)

I have had great success over the years with foil. Crown is the best, depending on the ink set and printer/RIP. IDS-digital is awesome for just about any dtg printer. There is a learning curve. Producing random grunge effects is the easiest. Multi-color and screen printed foil look takes time to learn.

The true magic is a good RIP. Having the ability to adjust for a lighter white underbase and a heavy color layer will help the finished product be more successful. Also, another very important element is the pretreatment. Pretreatment is a crucial element for proper long-term adhesion. I have shirts that are several years old and they still have foil on them. These have been washed on a regular basis and mostly printed on black shirts.


----------



## offcenter (Oct 4, 2012)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> To this day I've never been 100% satisfied with any DTG foil. I've tried thousands of ways to make them work


What don't you like about them, initial look/feel or the durability?


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

offcenter said:


> What don't you like about them, initial look/feel or the durability?


Sometimes I get really good prints that don't wash out and others not so much same process though. Do you have good luck?


----------



## FIREBIRDken (Dec 3, 2013)

Do the results you are getting differ from color to color? Is gold bonding better than silver?


----------



## CR_Printer (Apr 15, 2009)

FIREBIRDken said:


> I have had great success over the years with foil. Crown is the best, depending on the ink set and printer/RIP. IDS-digital is awesome for just about any dtg printer. There is a learning curve. Producing random grunge effects is the easiest. Multi-color and screen printed foil look takes time to learn.
> 
> The true magic is a good RIP. Having the ability to adjust for a lighter white underbase and a heavy color layer will help the finished product be more successful. Also, another very important element is the pretreatment. Pretreatment is a crucial element for proper long-term adhesion. I have shirts that are several years old and they still have foil on them. These have been washed on a regular basis and mostly printed on black shirts.


FirebirdKen....do you have any process/procedure that you would be able to share regarding your techniques for foil application? Just looking to get into this as an application technique and would love to learn from someone who has been seeing success.

THanks!

-Josh


----------

